# Rock Chips and StonGrad



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Acctually, Thomas from Secondary Exposure who just posted above is an excellent installer in NY. Everyone I have sent out his way has been completely satisfied with his work. Get a hold of him at se-ex.com:thumbup:


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Installer Recommendation*

Try calling Ken Halford at 3M for an installer recommendation, his number is included in one of my earlier posts. He can also educate you as to what to look for in a good installation.
He recently sent me several samples of 3M Scothcal so I could apply various waxes to the product prior to application on my auto to determine if they would scratch or discolor Scotchcal.


----------



## bimmerman11 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Thanks for the info...*

I'll be making some contacts in the near future.

Btw, does anyone have any pics of the material on their car- preferably on a Titanium Silver.

Marc


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pistolpete (Mar 25, 2003)

Would an install on a 3 year old car with some chips/touch-up look OK, or is this stuff best suited for a new pristine surface? I bought mine used and would like to prevent any further damage to the finish. Thanks.


----------



## Gelbster (Nov 29, 2002)

Anyone have recommendations in the Philadelphia area? What product would be best with TiAg? What happens if the product discolors: can it be removed? Thanks.


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

the film actually helps hide small paint touch ups pretty well, but larger chips or extensive "sand blasting" will just cause small bubbles under the film. Its a judgment call, a good installer should be able to tell you how it will end up looking on your car.


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Chip guard*

It is not a bad idea to install the product to limit further damage.

However, do a thorough job in cleaning the surface with the clay bar and the whole procedure written up elsewhere.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Gelbster said:


> *What happens if the product discolors: can it be removed? Thanks. *


Most products are now guaranteed not to discolor over time. They can be removed at any time with a simple alcohol/water solution.


----------



## bimmerman11 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Thanks for the pic Invisiguard...*

You can hardly see the film.

Marc


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

as a matter of fact, I always take pics of the film from this angle since its is about the only angle that you can really see the film from(above and just a couple feet away) in the daylight from the front or side you would have to know it was there to even notice it


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

How do you wax your car with the film on.:dunno:


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Wax right over it with wahtever wax you would normaly use on your car. We usually recommend Zaino or any other type of polymer wax you prefer since they dry clear and do no leave a noticable buildup along the edges the way carnuba based waxes do.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi Invisiguard, perhaps you can shed some light on the warranty issue that I am having. I posted this instead of PM because I think the warranty issue could use some clarification.

As Raffi said, I now have a tear on the Stonegard film on the passenger side front fender.

I talked to Kerri at Stonegard about a warranty claim for a new film on this fender, and she emailed me a claim form as promised.

Now here's what I don't understand. If this were a warranty claim, why would I need to fill out my insurance information? If they are going to go through my insurance company and have them pay for it, what's the point of me filing the claim instead of me just calling a Stonegard installer and pay for it myself, and avoid this being filed as a collision deductable?:dunno: 

Makes no sense to me unless the warranty is a farce. And yes, I had Rudy install it on my car before I drove my car off the lot.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Im really surprised Stonegard is still offering a damage warranty. Xpel stopped doing this a long time ago. Problem is, there are just too many variables out on the road to reliably predict how every piece of debris will impact and affect the film and its too difficult to qualify whats damage that the film should or shouldnt have protected against. This film was never designed to be bullet proof, it was designed to provide the same level of protection as a traditional vinyl car bra while being virtualy invisible. When was the last time you saw a vinyl car bra that came with a damage guarantee? They dont for this very reason, so giving a guarantee on a clear bra implies that it provides a level of protection that it was never designed for. I guess thats why stonegard makes it so difficult to file a claim thats its not even worth the trouble, good luck


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

invisiguard said:


> *They dont for this very reason, so giving a guarantee on a clear bra implies that it provides a level of protection that it was never designed for. I guess thats why stonegard makes it so difficult to file a claim thats its not even worth the trouble, good luck *


Then this is false advertising:thumbdwn:

I would have been fine if there was no warranty to begin with, but since it came with one, they BETTER honor it.:violent:

Do you have any suggestion on a Southern Cal installer? I would totally go to you but logistically it's kind of a problem.:angel:

Thanks.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Edre at Envisage Design Labs is an Excellent installer and very reasonably priced. 
http://www.envisagedesignlabs.com/

Tell them Jeremy from Invisiguard sent you, they'll take goodcare of you!:thumbup:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Got a question for you experts:

1. the stoneguard thats offered by bmw dealer and 3m clear bra, is it the same thing? I have talked to the parts department, they went huh? when I said clear bra but gave me pretty good information when I asked about stoneguard.

2. Have you installers ever installed it on electric red? Looks good? Will it discolor over time?

3. If I ask you to fly over here to have it installed, how much will it cost me??  ......just j/k


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

bimmee said:


> *Got a question for you experts:
> 2. Have you installers ever installed it on electric red? Looks good? Will it discolor over time?
> *


I'm not an expert, but I'm going to respond anyway... 

I had the 3M product installed on my 2003 E-Red 330Ci after I picked up the car in October 2002. It was through a reseller / installer called Invinci-Shield. (Check them out at www.invinca-shield.com) I had it applied to the nose of the hood and side mirrors by a professional installer. I did not do the bumber b/c the high impact plastic does not damage as easily. I never saw damage on the bumper of my 2000 Steel Blue 323i. It is guaranteed to never discolor. If it does they will replace it free.

I applied a separate kit myself, from XPel (www.xpel.com), to the headlight and fog lamps. These pieces we much smaller so I felt more comfortible doing it myself.

IMHO, on E-Red it looks awesome. The 3M product has a clearcoat layer just like the paint so it shines up very nicely. :bigpimp: Send me a PM if you would like some photos.


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Scothcal*

Rockguard, Stone guard, Clear Bra etc seems to be the generic name everyone is using.

They all use the same product made by 3M called 'Scotchcal' that someone mentioned (Cascade?) on page one.

The bottom line is to find a good installer and have them install it. The cost seem to be less than buying a kit and then getting a good installer install it. They have to make some money on the sale of the product as well as labour.


----------

